# roof pics



## max (Dec 6, 2009)

y do they have to be difficult


----------



## max (Dec 6, 2009)

well i did manage to ge 1 out of 20. now if i cod figure the rest.
this house is on the market at 14.7 mil. this was a difficult cone install with the radius


----------



## robert (Oct 29, 2008)

Max you always get all the good jobs!


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

I like it when I make one of those abominations work as if there had been a plan.


----------



## AdvantageTN (Jan 18, 2010)

All I can see is dollar signs!!!!! Good job


----------



## epdmcoatings (Mar 3, 2009)

Well its difficult but looking awesome. I think people always like to do different.


----------



## pondpro (Jun 22, 2010)

What an impressive snap you have shared with us. I would like to appreciate you for sharing such an impressive information with us.


----------



## RidgelineRoofing (Jun 29, 2010)

We used to have a lot of roofs going on like this around Charlotte. That market seems to have all but vanished.


----------



## Joyfully (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi,
It looks spectacular to build. It is possible to get it done. Proper roofing from well established professional need to be done. If all goes to the right way you can get this awsome picture going in real.


----------



## daviddeschaine (May 26, 2010)

*Keep ou The Rain - Call Dave Deschaine*


----------



## Billy Luttrell (May 3, 2010)

daviddeschaine said:


>


gasp....is that nails in the butt joints I see?? :whistling:


----------



## Top Cat Roofing (Aug 9, 2010)

Billy Luttrell said:


> gasp....is that nails in the butt joints I see?? :whistling:


What better way to start off here than to piss someone off?

Actually, I bet the fact that he's in Maine, and the steep pitch prolly ads up to: No Problem.
Not like for us in the south east, I bet that roof will last 30+ years.


----------



## Billy Luttrell (May 3, 2010)

Top Cat Roofing said:


> What better way to start off here than to piss someone off?
> 
> Actually, I bet the fact that he's in Maine, and the steep pitch prolly ads up to: No Problem.
> Not like for us in the south east, I bet that roof will last 30+ years.



I know, not trying to piss anyone off, just a small jest for fun. Different things for different climates and areas.

I know some people do not put anything in their valleys and I put stormguard in all of mine. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Top Cat Roofing (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice jest, gave me a chuckle.
Are you allowed to have nothing in your valleys in AL. ?
It is code here in FL. Now it's 20", but mostly everyone uses 16" (where I am) That may change if they decide to start enforcing the code to the letter, which happens sometimes.
I'm just glad I don't live down by Miami.


----------



## daviddeschaine (May 26, 2010)

*Great Information - Professional Feedback Awesome!*

We do not have any code requirements in Maine - I do hear FL is a tough place to install roofing, Inspection, and more regulations......:thumbup:



Top Cat Roofing said:


> Nice jest, gave me a chuckle.
> Are you allowed to have nothing in your valleys in AL. ?
> It is code here in FL. Now it's 20", but mostly everyone uses 16" (where I am) That may change if they decide to start enforcing the code to the letter, which happens sometimes.
> I'm just glad I don't live down by Miami.


----------



## daviddeschaine (May 26, 2010)

*Roofing Valleys - Maine Codes*

Hey Bill, 

Thanks.... Maine is very laid back on nailing requirements, No Licensing Or Codes For Roofing!.....:thumbup:



Billy Luttrell said:


> I know, not trying to piss anyone off, just a small jest for fun. Different things for different climates and areas.
> 
> I know some people do not put anything in their valleys and I put stormguard in all of mine.
> 
> :thumbup:


----------



## Billy Luttrell (May 3, 2010)

There are no codes here for the most part, but there are standards most of the good guys hold up to such as valley metal, there is no code where it is mandatory, but if you do a reroof here and the homeowner sees nothing being put in the valley, chances are youre getting run down the road 


I was taught how to roof by my dad, who had his own set of codes, nothing like nailing on shingles with the old man breathin down your neck...

certain codes change from city to city and county to county, for instance on an addition I just built, the inspector asked me why I centered the rafters and walls studs so close together, I ran em on 16 centers....code where I was working is 24....:blink: 

My dad was such a stickler for small things, I remember him docking people 1 dollar per dog ear he had to cut out of valleys upon his inspection before he would collect.


----------



## PTROOFING (Aug 20, 2010)

daviddeschaine said:


>


And hate asphalt felt.........we live in 2010!

Sorry, dont like seams with low nail patterns so close to valleys with no I/G. Plus hate woven valleys. But everyone has a choice! Good Luck!


----------



## Top Cat Roofing (Aug 9, 2010)

Woven valleys aren't my choice either, but it's strictly because of the way I like to install them.
Performance wise, they are foolproof. (in FLA anyway).

I'm fine with felt, but in summer I like to use a product called "Titanium". Comes in 10 square rolls & weighs about the same as a roll of tar paper.
I had 2 houses dried in with Titanium during the 'second 04 hurricane & they both stayed intact. 
Tar paper won't last even a short time in a hurricane..
It's mostly 'cause of winds (& insurance companys) that we have our codes here;
6 nails per shingle, california valley laps tarred, tar on the drip edged, 2" laps on drip edge, and we have to re-nail every deck to current code (6" feild, 4" edge with 8d).


----------



## nathanalex (Sep 30, 2010)

I would like to appreciate you for sharing such an impressive and useful links with us.

EPDM Coatings


----------



## seoforu (Oct 27, 2010)

This one is a real difficult one.

Waterproofing roofing
Professional certified roofing contractors


----------

